
Ask HN: Do people “Add to Home Screen” enough for PWAs to be worth it? - krrishd
(Progressive Web Apps).<p>Especially in comparison to building a native app (I&#x27;m deciding between a React PWA and React Native).
======
smt88
"Add to Home Screen" is, to me, another QR code. It's "easy to use" and
"available on every phone," but average users have no clue about it. I'm sure
you can do it on Android, but I have not the slightest idea how (and I've been
using Android for 7 years).

"Instant" apps are likely going to take over the space that this feature was
supposed to inhabit.

------
nwrk
Would love to hear more too. We are currently experimenting with add-to-home
screen vs installs.

P.S there is really nice library for it [http://cubiq.org/add-to-home-
screen](http://cubiq.org/add-to-home-screen)

------
27182818284
I am starting to do this more and more, but it is often by a prompt these
days. Google's Weather PWA prompted me rather than having me press the option
in the menu and I use that a lot.

I think there is a lot of potential

